# Plate Compactor or Lawn Roller



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry no. The vibrations of the plate compactor is what gets everything settled.


----------



## McSweny1103 (Jun 14, 2010)

that is what i was hoping you WOULDN'T say.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

McSweny1103 said:


> that is what i was hoping you WOULDN'T say.


The 17yo kid you hire won't mind.
---

As for the roller your neighbor has... don't use it unless you are aerating the lawn at the same time.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

TarheelTerp said:


> The 17yo kid you hire won't mind.
> ---


Especially if you transition him/her from the jackhammer you rent to bust up extra concrete to the calm and tranquility of a compactor. :yes:Both build character and move internal organs back to where they are supposed to be. Every person should use one or both a time or two in their lives.:thumbsup:


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

McSweny1103 said:


> I will soon be working on a Paver Patio. I have easy access to a lawn roller. Would that be able to replace me using a plate compactor for the aggregate?
> 
> I'm trying to save myself the rental cost.


you're talking about $50-70 for a day. It's worth it.....in fact, if you don't use one, you might as well not even do the patio because it won't last one year.


----------



## Ethan541 (Jun 18, 2012)

cibula11 said:


> you're talking about $50-70 for a day. It's worth it.....in fact, if you don't use one, you might as well not even do the patio because it won't last one year.



Exactly! Your going to have to do it over again in a year. In-fact, we get homeowners asking us to bid on paver redo jobs at-least a few times a year and the number one issue is the pavers have shifted because they were not compacted and filled properly.

Compaction is one of the most important steps and is worth the money to rent a compacter for.

Ethan
Landscapingiseasy.com


----------

